# eXist Datenbank --> Servlet-Zugriff Treiber?



## rama (25. Jul 2007)

Hi!

Ich schlag mich grad mit einer eXist Datenbank herum, kann sie auch connecten, auslesen, usw.. 
Aber wenn ich das mit einem Servlet bewerkstell will (über Tomcat), bekomm ich die Exception:

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.exist.xmldb.DatabaseImpl

Wenn es eine MySQL-DB wäre müsst man ja nur den entsprechenden Treiber in des Verzeichnis des Servlets kopieren.
Aber was ist hier zu tun?
Wie sage ich dem Tomcat wo der Treiber ist)

MfG


----------



## Zed (26. Jul 2007)

Die Jar mit den Classen in den CLASSPATH rein.


----------



## rama (26. Jul 2007)

Meinst du die xmldb.jar, exist.jar, xmlrpc-1.2-patched.jar ?


----------



## Zed (26. Jul 2007)

Mach die jar's am besten mit WinRar auf und such mal nach DatabaseImpl 
Aber ich Tip mal auf exist.jar


----------



## rama (26. Jul 2007)

Hab die (jars) alle im CLASSPATH - geht trotzdem nicht - sch.... mich langsam an


----------



## JimPanse (27. Jul 2007)

Die Libs müssen mit in den WEB-INF\lib Ornder sonst kennt der Tomcat sie nicht!!!!


----------



## rama (29. Jul 2007)

Danke an alle!
Hat geklappt.

Nur für den, den es interressiert:

Habe folgende jars in alle (!) WEB-INF Ordner kopiert:

antlr-2.7.6.jar
commons-pool-1.2.jar
exist.jar
log4j-1.2.14.jar
resolver.jar
xmldb.jar
xmlrpc-1.2-patched.jar

MfG


----------

